# Reputable place to buy Nag Champa



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to buy the eo/absolute of Nag champa and when i google it, all kinds of options come up. I don't want the FO. Has anyone bought nag champa eo before?

Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 18, 2012)

*Nag Champa*

Yes, I have bought it before and have more coming. Just waiting on the price from my friend that sells it, hopefully his price is still good, and I hope to find out next week. But you need to know it does not smell like Nag Champa, it is the flower of the Champaka tree. It has a mild floral fragrance. Manufactured Nag Champa from what I have been told is made from it. Maybe on that note. 

Carolyn Z
czwickandsuds.com


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 19, 2012)

I know that Nag champa that most people are thinking of is the incense and that is a blend of oils. I want the actual flower Frangipani or Plumeria.


----------

